# Brittany ferries



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My son rang this morning on route to his ferry in Santander

Checked tickets and found he had booked for last week by mistake

We contacted Brittany Ferries completely full on all sailings this week, but suggest he turns up and hopes for a cancellation-£25 fee to change tickets

Phone call from Brittany ferries, they have a cancellation and are holding it for him but as he booked through an agency they needed the agency to contact them - name given for contact

Agency informed, up graded cabin so an extra £60, all sorted

One up to Brittany Ferries, they did not have to arrange anything as the original booking was not directly through them

One very relieved son and family

Us also as we are booked on a ferry next Wednesday 8O

Aldra


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

That's a real success story Aldra! A positive outcome for all concerned just through the application of a little common sense and a professional businesslike approach by the ferry operators! Hope you don't have any such problems! Bon Voyage!


----------

